# Issue with Toro 721?



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I was wondering if anybody else had this issue with there Toro 721 snowblower. 

This is the first time I've used my new 721 QZE snowblower. 

While blowing snow, if I have the deflector pointed downward, snow blows out the back of the deflector.

The more it's pointed down the more snow blows out the back.

I wouldn't think this was normal because if it was a lot of people would be complaining and Toro most likely would've corrected by now. 

Look at the picture.

You can see how it was blowing out the back and at the bottom of the chute all the snow that's built up around the base of the chute, there's so much snow that builds up around the base of the chute it goes onto the machine.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello steeve. I have a 2008 model 421 exactly like yours and with the deflector all the way down, "powder snow" will blow back through the gaps on the side. The snow is being pushed up and is being de-directed 90 degrees so most snow goes forward and a small amount to the rear. Single stage machines are most efficient when the chute is straight forward and the deflector all the way up.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I used to have both a Toro QZR 621 and my old faithful ccr2000, I know the ccr2000 didn't blow any snow back and don't think my 621 did either.

This 721 blows a lot back out the deflector.

Unless the deflector is pointed up as high as it goes, it still blows snow out the back


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*When I throw the lid down on " SR " there is snow flying back behind there.*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

After reading your post and living with the same problem, I went out to the garage and hopefully fixed the design flaw. I clamped the deflector and used a heat gun along the length of the top edge to soften the plastic and let it cool before removing the clamp. I went from 1/4" gap on each side to basically a friction fit. I heated the plastic until it had a slight shine to it and prayed I didn't overheat to the point of melting. A piece of foam self stick weather stripping applied on each side of the deflector or chute would probably work also. The photos are, Gap - Clamp - No Gap.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Grunt said:


> After reading your post and living with the same problem, I went out to the garage and hopefully fixed the design flaw. I clamped the deflector and used a heat gun along the length of the top edge to soften the plastic and let it cool before removing the clamp. I went from 1/4" gap on each side to basically a friction fit. I heated the plastic until it had a slight shine to it and prayed I didn't overheat to the point of melting. A piece of foam self stick weather stripping applied on each side of the deflector or chute would probably work also. The photos are, Gap - Clamp - No Gap.


Yes, I thought about a heat solution to bend the deflector a little as well. However I don't have a torch or heat gun.

Have you tried it since you heated up and bent it a little bit? If so how did it work.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

steeve725 said:


> Have you tried it since you heated up and bent it a little bit? If so how did it work.


As a matter of fact, I did it while we were having a 4" powder snow event and it seemed to help quite a bit. I also added 1/4" x 3/8" stick on foam weather stripping to the sides of the deflector as an added measure.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

After contacting toro and them telling me its normal to have snow come back through the deflector, I was frustrated and took a closer look at my deflector.

I think I may have found the main issue. My deflector looks to be warped. 

On the bottom of one side, the deflector is almost 1/2" away from the chute and is touching the chute on the other bottom side.

On the top of the deflector, it is touching the top part of the chute, and on the other top of the deflector, it is away. 

Its hard to understand unless you see it in person, however I have attached some pictures. 

​


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

steeve725 said:


> The more it's pointed down the more snow blows out the back.
> 
> I wouldn't think this was normal because if it was a lot of people would be complaining and Toro most likely would've corrected by now.


People might complain, but I doubt Toro would correct it, because..well..its simply not a real problem! 
Snowblowers get snow on them..you just brush it all off then you are done..exactly how much ends up on it while in use is fairly irrelevant.

Its sort of like complaining that your umbrella gets wet when you use it! 

Scot


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> People might complain, but I doubt Toro would correct it, because..well..its simply not a real problem!
> Snowblowers get snow on them..you just brush it all off then you are done..exactly how much ends up on it while in use is fairly irrelevant.
> 
> Its sort of like complaining that your umbrella gets wet when you use it!
> ...


Yea, your probably right that Toro would correct it, or admit there is anything wrong with my deflector. 

I just thought that the deflector being almost 1/2" away from the chute on one side and almost touching on the other was a problem. 

I probably should live with it, and not worry about it.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Never had this on my '98 3000; different style chute.


----------

